# Sensitized to Epoxy and the polyaspartic devil



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

have you ruled out cooties?..i seem to remember girls have them..:001_unsure:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting thread.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I do ozone therapy, that totally rules out the possibility of it being cooties... 

Hell if ozone can get rid of the herps, aids, cancer and every other illness, I'm positive it wasted the cooties (that I got from some boy where cooties originated) a loooong time ago.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Could you just sell the jobs and get others to perform the work? Would you get any reaction from a site visit 3-4 days later?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Colleen had cooties but I still liked her in 5th grade. :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...






I knew a gal from Texas, She partied with the swells
She laid a roof like Batgirl, And poxied floors as well
She roller-coasted madly, With wackos from the North
And took her kid to church each week, for lessons on the Lord


Long hours she worked and gladly, A future for the child
But then one day it hit her, The Poxy Rot from Hell
It crawled up on her quickly, first neck then to her nails
It even traveled southward, How far we may not tell


Good folks call it cooties, Some morning after jam
Even wears a turtleneck, When getting an exam
Doesn't travel daytime, A ruckus it would cause
Scratches wildly when alone, Her hands now look like paws


So if you see A Texas Gal, With hoodie drawn tight
Eyes glaring out at you, Fists drawn up to fight
She still is very pretty, But keeps it to herself
Because you see this Texas Gal, Has Poxy Rot from Hell


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol. I love it.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

olzo55 said:


> Could you just sell the jobs and get others to perform the work? Would you get any reaction from a site visit 3-4 days later?


Well that's kind of the problem.. 1 I suck at selling and 2 I don't trust anyone to do the coatings without me. I would still need to train them to do it and anyone who knows how already probably works for themselves. 

I don't think exposure after the product cures will have any effect, but I had the worst reaction yet just from moving equipment in and out of the trailer where someone had left a bucket of uncured product the other day.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

If you are that sensitive to the fumes, it looks like your epoxy days are over. Be come a consultant.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> Could you just sell the jobs and get others to perform the work? Would you get any reaction from a site visit 3-4 days later?


They'd probably tell her those are some nasty rashes.:whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> ...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LArGlfEVYqM
> 
> 
> ...


*****


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> *****


I know. It was that damned good.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

It was exceptionally good. You have me pegged. I've read it about 10 times today.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

madrina said:


> It was exceptionally good. You have me pegged. I've read it about 10 times today.


You can write epoxy down as "something I used to do - they even wrote a song about it".

Because you ain't doin it no more.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

That totally should be a real song. 

Ooo we should start a band! Just kidding. But it would be kind of funny to have a "contractors" album about all the hell stories. Sort of Like a Jimmy buffet cd 

I see dolla $igns !!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Start the Epoxy Support Group. Get a few lawyers and we'll see you on the news. Now there's the real Dollas!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

madrina said:


> That totally should be a real song.
> 
> Ooo we should start a band! Just kidding. But it would be kind of funny to have a "contractors" album about all the hell stories. Sort of Like a Jimmy buffet cd
> 
> I see dolla $igns !!


eh, get your girlfriend to come over, karaoke it, then put it on your smart phone.

Then it's on to the first album. We could do a remake of "Grandma Got Run Over By A John Deere".....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So M, where's the youtube for this?:whistling


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll put it on my to do list...


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

olzo55 said:


> Start the Epoxy Support Group. Get a few lawyers and we'll see you on the news. Now there's the real Dollas!


Yeah, somebody will prob have to die first... but by the looks of things that might just be me! Dr said a respiratory failure could take the place of a rash at any point with no warning. 

I haven't done a coating in about 4 or 5 weeks. did go in trailer to get grinding equipment again but no chemicals in there this time... and that 10 seconds was all it took to do this...

Unless it was the quick joint crack filler that did it. I'm about to pull the msds on all the chemicals and try and figure out what the culprit is.

Pretty disgusting. I'm not even going to post the one of my neck. This was by far the worst reaction yet. I wrapped up like a mummy for church, then went out to the country for the weekend. We are on about day 6 and the arms are healed, the neck looks like ...ugh... im half iguana. Disgusting shedding, psoriasis iguana.


----------

